

German engineer patented magnetic trains in vacuum tubes in 1934/38 - lispm
http://www.hallowippingen.de/_news/2002/02/kemper/index.html

======
lispm
[http://www.technikatlas.de/~ta3/patente/patente.htm](http://www.technikatlas.de/~ta3/patente/patente.htm)

> Die Grenzen seiner Technik sah Kemper im wirtschaftlich Energieeinsatz eines
> entsprechenden Fahrzeugs, das nach seinen Vorstellungen Geschwindigkeiten
> bis zu 1000 km/h erreichen sollten. Seine Überlegungen führten ihn 1938
> dazu, Magnetschwebefahrzeuge in einem geschlossenen Röhrensystem verkehren
> zu lassen und diese Röhren fast luftleer zu pumpen: wo keine Luft ist,
> braucht auch kein Luftwiderstand überwunden zu werden (DRP 707 032).

Translation: the limits of his invention Kemper saw in the economical use of
energy for such a vehicle, which should according to his ideas reach a speed
of 1000 km / hour. In 1938 he concluded that these magnet trains should travel
in a closed tube system which should be almost without air. Where is no air,
there is no aerodynamic drag. Deutsches Reich Patent 707 032

